# Hubble spies lord of the stellar rings



## Ithrynluin (Jun 29, 2005)

A friend of mine pointed me to the following link, so I thought I'd share:

http://www.newscientistspace.com/article.ns?id=dn7564

Quite a startling discovery!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 29, 2005)

Alcuin has it as his avatar, very strange. As i said when Al put it up, It's Melkor, RUN!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

YIKES!  Is that cool or what?! I've seen some interesting space picks but that's a really good one!!!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

I had read the article and it is quite interesting. I'll bet PJ is freaked out.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 30, 2005)

Interesting. You never know, the media might have just made up the story, and copied the picture from the LotR directly. Maybe it was jsut made to create some hype. But if it's true, that's amazing!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jun 30, 2005)

Also remember, that pictures from space (like the one in question) are presented using "false color." That is, if you take a picture of the object in question through your backyard telescope, you will not see color.

If I remember correctly, radio images are colored to show the presence of certain chemicals and chemical compositions.

A lot of the optical astronomy images are taked with lenses that have special filters. Some of these filters are used specifically to "see" the object in question. Some filters are used to enhance the composition of the object.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, looks real to me! Pretty awesome! Lord Sauron is living somewhere in our vast universe! Maybe Mt. Doom is located on another planet close to that star...someone has the ring...and we must findsss it, yesss precioussss, we must.


----------

